# Porter Cable 7800



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is my first post, so how's it going guys? I've been reading posts for a while, just never had anything intelligent to say, that someone hasn't already. However, I have my first question. Do any of you guys have experience replacing the "drive shaft" cable in the sander wand? I'm kind of stuck and looking for quick responses. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

It's easy. There is an exploded diagram here.
http://www.belmoretools.co.uk/acatalog/belmore_porter _cable_spares_schematic.htm


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks, after messing with it for a couple of hours, I went down to the rental place, and played with that one, and found out that black cable housing was threaded. That was my issue all along. It doesn't even show that part on the diagram, that's why I was stumped. Thanks


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's another question for you guys...

What pad(s) are you guys using?

the all in one sanding pad with the foam attached

or

the pad with the velcro and just replace the paper?


I was using the pad, and found that if I had the dust sheild on, I had to push really hard. When I switched to the new style pads, it was nearly perfect. I guess the new style pads are a little thicker


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I use the radius 360 pads with their paper- Better than the PC pads. Do you sand with the actual pad or with the paper attached?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> This is my first post, so how's it going guys? I've been reading posts for a while, just never had anything intelligent to say, that someone hasn't already. However, I have my first question. Do any of you guys have experience replacing the "drive shaft" cable in the sander wand? I'm kind of stuck and looking for quick responses. Thanks in advance.


 i have had to replace them a few times and you have to pull the motor casing apart and almost always the head of the sander because more than likely it is the only way to get the cable out. take the sanding disc off and you will see where a flat head screwdriver will fit and it does have reversed threads , hold on to the main drive disc and turn out the screw , then just remove the retaining spring that holds the bearing in and there you go it just pulls apart.... i just used a pair of needle nose pliers ground down real sharp to get the spring out ... when you put the new cable in make sure it goes in right ,,, i have made this mistake a few times not thinking it mattered but that cable is made up of strands of smaller wires wrapped in a certain direction . put it in so it tightens when the sander is running instead of unwinding the cable apart otherwise you will be replacing the cable again soon .. it does matter .. hope this makes sense.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> Here's another question for you guys...
> 
> What pad(s) are you guys using?
> 
> ...


 a new sander is a real pain to break in and yes you do have to push real hard my solution was to cut down the bristles just a little and after that it was like a new sander all ready broke in smooth and easy . as far as discs go i never liked the velcro ones because they don't wear very long but the ones with the foam will go a long way as long as you don't blow it out on a snag...


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> i have had to replace them a few times and you have to pull the motor casing apart and almost always the head of the sander because more than likely it is the only way to get the cable out. take the sanding disc off and you will see where a flat head screwdriver will fit and it does have reversed threads , hold on to the main drive disc and turn out the screw , then just remove the retaining spring that holds the bearing in and there you go it just pulls apart.... i just used a pair of needle nose pliers ground down real sharp to get the spring out ... when you put the new cable in make sure it goes in right ,,, i have made this mistake a few times not thinking it mattered but that cable is made up of strands of smaller wires wrapped in a certain direction . put it in so it tightens when the sander is running instead of unwinding the cable apart otherwise you will be replacing the cable again soon .. it does matter .. hope this makes sense.


You are a savior!


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I modified my sander so I don't have to push as hard.
Remove the 4 springs in the head. Cut 1/4" off each spring.Then stretch the springs back to its original length. This will relieve a lot of tension.
I also glued a foam pad to the disc with epoxy. The pad will never slip and wobble.
One more modification I made was to cut the power cord down to about 12". Attach 2 hoses end to end and tape a 30' ext. cord to the hoses. Plug the sander in at the end of the hose and plug the vac end to power.
I can sand a large room out without dragging the vac around the room.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

*Five Hundred Times*

In the traffic court of a large mid-western city, a young lady was brought before the judge to answer a ticket given her for driving through a red light. She explained to his honor that she was a school teacher and requested an immediate disposal of her case in order that she might hasten on to her classes. A wild gleam came into the judge's eye. "You are a school teacher, eh?" said he. "Madam, I shall realize my lifelong ambition. Sit down at that table and write 'I went through a red light' five hundred times." Genius only means hard-working all one's life .( Mendeleyer , Russian Chemist)More Games,joke,Warhammer Online Power Leveling and famous. Click http://www.ygscn.net  You will get more.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't spammers piss you off?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

gohome said:


> In the traffic court of a large mid-western city, a young lady was brought before the judge to answer a ticket given her for driving through a red light. She explained to his honor that she was a school teacher and requested an immediate disposal of her case in order that she might hasten on to her classes. A wild gleam came into the judge's eye. "You are a school teacher, eh?" said he. "Madam, I shall realize my lifelong ambition. Sit down at that table and write 'I went through a red light' five hundred times." Genius only means hard-working all one's life .( Mendeleyer , Russian Chemist)More Games,joke,Warhammer Online Power Leveling and famous. Click http://www.ygscn.net  You will get more.


 why don't you do as your name implies and go-home


----------



## LadyFinisher (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you, Tony and Silver. That  is all over the place.


----------

